# Swine Flu vaccination



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Last year my girls recieved their swine flu vaccinations as they were under 5 and it was reccomended they recieve one. Will under 5s be entitled to one this year or do they require one if they have no underlying medical conditions?


----------

